# Composer Jóhann Jóhannsson dies at 48



## Antihero

https://www.theguardian.com/film/20...rything-composer-johann-johannsson-dies-at-48


----------



## Granate

I was shocked when I read it. He is also "Arrival".










A frustrated promise for sci-fi scores.


----------



## Pugg

Me too, love this disc.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for posting this - I missed it. Having only recently bought both _Arrival OST _and _Orphee_, I'm saddended that there will be no more.


----------



## Antihero




----------

